# 185 brake disc removal



## howardmac (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a jd 185 and am trying to replace brake pads but can't figure out how to remove brake disc. 
Eaton transmission
Peerless 1319b diff
Any help would be appreciated:dazed:


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

howardmac said:


> I have a jd 185 and am trying to replace brake pads but can't figure out how to remove brake disc.
> Eaton transmission
> Peerless 1319b diff
> Any help would be appreciated:dazed:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I've not seen one like you have but I'm guessing the disc is on a spline or keyed shaft. When the disc (rotor) won't move by pulling with your hands a puller may need to be used. If this is the case check back and I have a picture of a puller I built that works good.


----------



## howardmac (Oct 28, 2011)

ended up using a puller but warped disc. looks like about 40 bucks for a new one but the little bugger is off
thanks for the help


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

howardmac said:


> ended up using a puller but warped disc. looks like about 40 bucks for a new one but the little bugger is off
> thanks for the help


*************************************************************
So it looks as if I built myself a 40 dollar puller a few years ago.  Rusted keyed hubs are tuff and rusted splines are worse. 

Glad you got it off.


----------

